# Curtis controller help needed please



## ralph-bolton (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I have a curtis 1225 controller which following an accidental short in the brake solenoid wiring ,now refuses to power on displaying the LED fault code 3+2 flashes.
Curtis u/k no longer repair these units and wont even give me any indication of which component on the board has gone faulty due to the short, Is there anyone out there who has experienced this same fault and if so repaired it ??, any help will be gratefully received, thanks Ralph


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey there, 

I moved your thread to a more suitable section of the forum.
I hope you get the help you are looking for. 

Richard.


----------

